# 9lb 2oz LMB for you freshwater guys



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.newjerseyhunter.com/article30202.htm

What a bass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice fish. Congrats to the angler.


----------

